# Your Neighbors and snow removal



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, we just finished up the storm that hit the NE - now for some ice. Anyway, most neighbors here help one another,by doing your neighbors walk or end of drive if your the first one out or don't have a SB. Anyone running into problem neighbors?

I have one that blew snow down the curb line leaving a pile near my driveway apron. It wouldn't be so bad if I had extra space and he didn't,but it is the other way around. When talking to him I didn't get much of a response - I don't know what gets into people sometimes.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm always courteous to our neighbors in town when I blow. All the snow from the property goes on the same property or in tight areas an area where we stack all the snow. Now if this guy doesn't like to play ball I would just send it flying back


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Equip your machine with an impeller kit and then it's Game On!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

No problems. I only have one neighbor it applies to. He blows into a small corner on the property line and if it spills into my driveway, he'll blow through the plowpath to go up the fence line to clean it up. He's been cleaning out the hydrant when he beats me to it too!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i have nancy on my left, she lets me keep a couple motorcycles in her garage so its only fair that when i blow snow or clean up leaves that i do her property also. plus she will be turning 71 this year and i don't think she should be shoveling snow. i've been blowing her snow since i moved here. then there is pat on my right. i treat her like she treats me so when she is nice all spring and summer i blow snow for her that winter but when she is being a witch i leave tire tracks in her snow and go blow snow for liz who stays next house over


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

That's funny. "No snowblowing for you if your a witch to me..." Don't blame ya there detdrbuzzard...


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I have helped the folks across the street from time to time. I don't anymore though as they have a guy plow the drive. Often though they got to get out their uphill drive long before the plow guy comes around. I think by now they should get their own snow blower. They are not old and not disabled.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yesterday I did three neighbor's properties. Next door is in nursing home. Her son came by and thanked e. Next guy down has been gone for a week. Still wasn't home. Blew him out. Older guy on the other side has a corner property and sidewalk is long. Blew his off and came back home and finished mine. It's all good. No charge, nothing expected in return. Some day I might be the one needing help.I dunno... Nobody has snowblowers around me. I'm the only one that has one. I have no idea who does what around me.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just depends on who's out first, who does who's. Guy next to me has hit my drive but our drives are shaped like a "V" with the mailbox at the point so in some wind conditions he can't help it. Just too close and no place to put it. He'll usually come over but if not I just toss it to the far side with the wind.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

My only concerns helping people is to be certain they haven't paid someone to plow and I'm preventing that persons income. It is tough for me to hold back when my neighbors (who are 86) haven't had their plow guy come and it's 2PM. As for blowing the stuff on others property that's a bit of me right now. After getting a Honda, it must throw 30 feet more than I'm used to (Hondas are known for throwing) I blew my neighbors end of driveway onto my driveway and on my cars, did a fire hydrant and it threw it onto my neighbors walkway, doing the end of my driveway I accidentally sent it over my fence and neighbors trees into/against his camper. I'm used to my snow blower throwing 15-20 feet and the Honda throws the same stuff 40-50 feet there's just no comparison 

When I've done someone's property accidentally when they've hired a plow, the next storm I found that plow person did my driveway which I don't like (my driveway gets even more damaged by the plow, my lawn gets scraped up, and they have no place to put it but against my fence I don't like snow piled against it). 

I was going by one of my neighbors house and there was a young woman shoveling with what looks like a kids shovel. I got my snow blower out and did her property and got the warmest most endearing hug I've ever gotten in my life (don't tell my wife that). Been doing her property since, but haven't gotten another hug


----------



## simplemike (Nov 28, 2010)

Do about 10 driveways and the sidewalk that goes uptown about 2 blocks. Payments ranges from a thank you to cookies to $20-$50. The $50 came from my neighbor that is in trouble next time I see him when I'm not covered with snow. The tractor and blower are my toys so I mainly do it for fun. I think all were happy since we have 11"of snow and its -10 outside.

Mike


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

when i live in the city it was who was out first but living in the country i only have one nabber to help


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I live across the street from an elderly couple that has lived in the same house for 50+ years, the immediate neighbors(including myself) help them out on a rotation basis. The man saw me with my ~1971 Ariens 10,000 series one winter. He came over and said, "When I had one of those things, it was more work to keep it running than not..." then he walked away(much to my amusement)!

Later that season, there was one particularly bad snowstorm on a Friday night and I saw his wife out shoveling the following morning. I offered to help her and she said she was out there because she had to go pick up her husband's medication.

Guess which snowblower I used to dig them out? As I was finishing up, he sheepishly came out and we shook hands... Later on that day, there was a large tin container of cookies at my doorstep, they were delicious.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I got a $15 convenience store gift car today from an older couple on my block. I blow the 20x200' alley behind our respective houses (which their garage and several others open to...but not mine) that the city never touches with the plows. I also do their sidewalk (along with about 5 other neighbors houses). I am really happy I can help others out but like most here, I do it just as much because I love operating my big boy toy, red snow cannon.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Helping neighbors*

I typically blow snow on a couple of immediate neighbors, couple of ladies on the other side of the alley and another 5 or 6 across the street.
Only one that started giving me grief a couple of years ago before he lost the house started complaining that he was going to turn me into the city because I was blowing snow on other peoples property. Turned out he had Alzheimer's and was being put into a care facility.
Pretty much everyone else is either appreciative or willing to help which in turn helps out everyone.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

This is my first year owning a blower and my second year owning a 4x4(this story relates to buying the 4x4). My neighbor across the street and his 3 sons all own 4x4`s so he just blows everything onto the street. All my Fiance and I owned were very small cars and a shovel. Now we both own 4x4`s and I blow my snow clear over to their side. My neighbor to the south does nothing but squawk at us all summer. She does not get along with any others so no one helps her and her husband (70 and 65 yr olds). My neighbor to the North is a single mother of two who opened a stupid doggie grooming/daycare next door. She decided our lawn and our roof was the place to blow snow. She had her 12yr/old run the blower. We heard something weird, here the house and windows were being pelted with ice/snow. I`ll know next time: Instead of blowing snow on my lawn, I`ll direct it back onto her drive way if it keeps up. They have blown 3 times and not once have they put it on their own lawn. NO, She is not the type to "talk about things" she is a witchy/bitchy type that thinks all men should die or bow to her needs.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"I blew my neighbors end of driveway onto my driveway and on my cars, did a fire hydrant and it threw it onto my neighbors walkway"

*_As much as I love a good high rooster tail of snow some times you might want to use the deflector on the end of your chute a bit


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

darcy32171 said:


> This is my first year owning a blower and my second year owning a 4x4(this story relates to buying the 4x4). My neighbor across the street and his 3 sons all own 4x4`s so he just blows everything onto the street. All my Fiance and I owned were very small cars and a shovel. Now we both own 4x4`s and I blow my snow clear over to their side. My neighbor to the south does nothing but squawk at us all summer. She does not get along with any others so no one helps her and her husband (70 and 65 yr olds). My neighbor to the North is a single mother of two who opened a stupid doggie grooming/daycare next door. She decided our lawn and our roof was the place to blow snow. She had her 12yr/old run the blower. We heard something weird, here the house and windows were being pelted with ice/snow. I`ll know next time: Instead of blowing snow on my lawn, I`ll direct it back onto her drive way if it keeps up. They have blown 3 times and not once have they put it on their own lawn. NO, She is not the type to "talk about things" she is a witchy/bitchy type that thinks all men should die or bow to her needs.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good for him lmao!!! I would have let the air out of the tires on the passenger side then buried it. She would have done all that digging to find she couldn`t use the car anyhow lol.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have an 82 year old neighbor who never learned how to drive. She has a plow contract and her driveway is always plowed bright and early. She goes out and clears the walkway with a broom. As much as I feel I should be helping her out, this woman she is likely more capable of helping me out. I am forever amazed by my neighbor, it goes beyond simply respecting my elder. I am in awe of her.


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

I snow-blow the neighbors' drives each side of me when we receive a heavy snow fall...


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I use to do a bunch of neighbors when I got my first blower. I got to the point where I never got a THANKS or anything. In fact it got to the point where the EXPECTED it. As the blower came to the end if its life I thought I'm wearing my equip out doing others tons more than I use it on mine. As my next blower came to Omer 1000 bucks I went to my two immediate neighbors and explained this all 

So the one kicked in a third of the cost and the other neighbor gave me 200 bucks and he gives me 100 bucks a year whether we have one snow or 10 snows. Other neighbors it's 20 bucks a shot. I'm the go to guy in the neighborhood so their all ok with this as I still do tons for free for these people.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

cdestuck said:


> I use to do a bunch of neighbors when I got my first blower. I got to the point where I never got a THANKS or anything. In fact it got to the point where the EXPECTED it. As the blower came to the end if its life I thought I'm wearing my equip out doing others tons more than I use it on mine. As my next blower came to Omer 1000 bucks I went to my two immediate neighbors and explained this all
> 
> So the one kicked in a third of the cost and the other neighbor gave me 200 bucks and he gives me 100 bucks a year whether we have one snow or 10 snows. Other neighbors it's 20 bucks a shot. I'm the go to guy in the neighborhood so their all ok with this as I still do tons for free for these people.


Funny how you do someone a favor, and after a while you feel obligated because you have made them dependent on you.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

scipper77 said:


> Funny how you do someone a favor, and after a while you feel obligated because you have made them dependent on you.


I coild really go to town with this post. I'll be a good boy though.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

scipper77 said:


> I have an 82 year old neighbor who never learned how to drive. She has a plow contract and her driveway is always plowed bright and early. She goes out and clears the walkway with a broom. As much as I feel I should be helping her out, this woman she is likely more capable of helping me out. I am forever amazed by my neighbor, it goes beyond simply respecting my elder. I am in awe of her.


Hah! Old gentleman (87 yrs. old!) across the street from me was shoveling his driveway a few weeks back. I took myToro Power Clear over and finished for him and did his walk. When I finished he said that was the type of snowblower he wanted next. He has a little s200. He invited me with him to deliver meals on wheels "to the old people." What a guy.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Hah! Old gentleman (87 yrs. old!) across the street from me was shoveling his driveway a few weeks back. I took myToro Power Clear over and finished for him and did his walk. When I finished he said that was the type of snowblower he wanted next. He has a little s200. He invited me with him to deliver meals on wheels "to the old people." What a guy.


It's those folks, that by continuing to take of themselves, keeps them going. 

Grant you, I am torn about helping those sort of neighbors. I don't want to keep them from living, but I certainly don't want to see them hurt themselves. 

I hope I'm the same way.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I used to do 2 neighbors driveways while they were at work; I got a chance to test out some of my machines. I later decided to Give them Snowblowers
instead when I was Overloaded with Machines. One got an 8hp MTD, the other an Ariens 8-24. I don't miss the extra work.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> I used to do 2 neighbors driveways while they were at work; I got a chance to test out some of my machines. I later decided to Give them Snowblowers
> instead when I was Overloaded with Machines. One got an 8hp MTD, the other an Ariens 8-24. I don't miss the extra work.


 I guess that's one way to get out of doing their snowblowing. Good on ya.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

I live the fourth house up from a corner. The three houses downstream from me hardly shovel so I get ALL of their snow from the ploughs. Very frustrating. I recently did six driveways with a shovel while my neighbours were out just as it was so bad. I'm keen to get my Honda running to save my achy breaky back.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> I used to do 2 neighbors driveways while they were at work; I got a chance to test out some of my machines. I later decided to Give them Snowblowers
> instead when I was Overloaded with Machines. One got an 8hp MTD, the other an Ariens 8-24. I don't miss the extra work.


That is one way to talk your neighbors into storing your extra machines.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

cdestuck said:


> I use to do a bunch of neighbors when I got my first blower. I got to the point where I never got a THANKS or anything. In fact it got to the point where the EXPECTED it. As the blower came to the end if its life I thought I'm wearing my equip out doing others tons more than I use it on mine. As my next blower came to Omer 1000 bucks I went to my two immediate neighbors and explained this all
> 
> So the one kicked in a third of the cost and the other neighbor gave me 200 bucks and he gives me 100 bucks a year whether we have one snow or 10 snows. Other neighbors it's 20 bucks a shot. I'm the go to guy in the neighborhood so their all ok with this as I still do tons for free for these people.


You are a good neighbor, and you have good neighbors too. This is how these types of stories should always play out.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

scipper77 said:


> Funny how you do someone a favor, and after a while you feel obligated because you have made them dependent on you.


 Sounds like a Government program to me.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

CarlB said:


> Sounds like a Government program to me.


Snowfare: Is when your neighbors become dependent or feel they are entitled upon you to clean out their driveway.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I tried to become a provider for the new snowfare program but it turns out my blower will need a couple thousand dollars in safety compliance equipment and I will need to obtain several certifications before I can help my neighbors for free. (I can't believe I just bit and went down that road).


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, at least they have not made snowblowers illegal, and make you pay for their disposal.

Just to turn around and demand that you pay for a government sponsored snow removal program, that unqualified personnel are not allowed to touch or face another fine....

So much for the apolitical flavor.


----------

